# Review: Canon EOS Webcam Utility Beta



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2020)

> DPReview has taken the time to review the new EOS Webcam Utility Beta, a nice surprise from Canon to help people be productive during the pandemic.
> There is currently a global shortage of webcams and capture devices, so this was a really good idea.
> *From  DPReview:*
> In the end, I have to applaud Canon for making the effort to create this software quickly enough to allow locked-down workers to take advantage of it. It’s free, it’s valuable, and it could really benefit a ton of people out there with minimal effort. It may not be the best solution for everyone, but for at-home workers that still need to keep up professional appearances, this is a fantastic option. We find ourselves hoping that more videoconferencing software will be supported in the near future. Read the full review
> Below are the Canon cameras that are currently supported by EOS Webcam Utility Beta. Keep in...



Continue reading...


----------



## Occams_Cat (May 14, 2020)

It's brilliant, just works. I'm using it with my EOS R and Zoom and it's very easy. Everyone else looks like an 80's VHS tape whilst we look awesome! 

However, what I can't understand is why has it taken this long for ONE manufacturer to offer this software? It's a basic use that every camera that's technically endowed, should offer. I would like to see other bodies offer this, like 5DMK3 - even without the autofocus capabilities. But kudos to Canon for offering this in beta form, at last. Look forward to being able to dust off my knackered old 5DMK3's to use a a permenant webcam.


----------



## photogreedy (May 14, 2020)

None of my Canon cameras is new enough to be on the list, but great to see!


----------



## Josh Leavitt (May 14, 2020)

It's a very welcome feature. Probably one of the most useful EOS software utilities that I've ever seen. Truly a night and day difference in quality compared to all of the other webcam video I've seen when conferencing with people at my work. My setup is a 6D II with a Yonguo 85mm f/1.8


----------



## Rampuri (May 14, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Keep in mind that this is currently only compatible with Windows.



I wish it was compatible with Windows, but it's compatible with Windows 10 64-bit only according to Canon website.


----------



## frjmacias (May 14, 2020)

This was an awesome idea by Canon. It was made my Zoom university classes look miles better than the rest of the class.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (May 14, 2020)

Occams_Cat said:


> It's brilliant, just works. I'm using it with my EOS R and Zoom and it's very easy. Everyone else looks like an 80's VHS tape whilst we look awesome!
> 
> However, what I can't understand is why has it taken this long for ONE manufacturer to offer this software? It's a basic use that every camera that's technically endowed, should offer. I would like to see other bodies offer this, like 5DMK3 - even without the autofocus capabilities. But kudos to Canon for offering this in beta form, at last. Look forward to being able to dust off my knackered old 5DMK3's to use a a permenant webcam.



Well it actually does work with he 5Dmk3 and a lot of other cameras like the 70D as well. One can only guess why they are not on the list - maybe overheating issues? I use a 70D and a Friend of me uses a 5Dmk3 over prolonged conferences and we have never had any issues though.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (May 14, 2020)

photogreedy said:


> None of my Canon cameras is new enough to be on the list, but great to see!


Just try it out. A lot of older cameras like the 70D or 5Dmk3 do actually work. You might want to be careful with prolonged use though since it is unknown why they are not officially supported.


----------



## LDS (May 14, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> since it is unknown why they are not officially supported.



Marketing....


----------



## SteveC (May 14, 2020)

Hmm. It incorporates anti fidget. Just put a prime on that's wide open and disable (or back button) autofocus, you'll have to stay still or be bokeh.


----------



## shire_guy (May 14, 2020)

Works great with the M50 and Zoom. Full marks to Canon.


----------



## Southstorm (May 14, 2020)

Rampuri said:


> I wish it was compatible with Windows, but it's compatible with Windows 10 64-bit only according to Canon website.


FYI i have it installed on my windows 7 machine and it works fine...


----------



## Skyscraperfan (May 15, 2020)

Is there any technical reason for not including the 1D X, which works well with SparkoCam? It does not have a continous autofocus of course, but that should not be a problem if I use f/8 or f/11. I would expect a camera which I once paid a lot of money for to be included in that list.


----------



## Kot (May 15, 2020)

photogreedy said:


> None of my Canon cameras is new enough to be on the list, but great to see!


Try it anyway... I'm using it with T4i (not shown on the list of supported cameras) and it works just fine.


----------



## frjmacias (May 15, 2020)

shire_guy said:


> Works great with the M50 and Zoom. Full marks to Canon.


That's my set up for university classes. Along with the EF 50mm f/1.4. Got crazy compliments from the professor and students yesterday.


----------



## photogreedy (May 16, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Just try it out. A lot of older cameras like the 70D or 5Dmk3 do actually work. You might want to be careful with prolonged use though since it is unknown why they are not officially supported.



No kidding! I just tried 6D and it works, manual focus but still great!


----------



## Occams_Cat (May 17, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Well it actually does work with he 5Dmk3 and a lot of other cameras like the 70D as well. One can only guess why they are not on the list - maybe overheating issues? I use a 70D and a Friend of me uses a 5Dmk3 over prolonged conferences and we have never had any issues though.



Do you know what settings to have the 5D3 to get it to work? I've been trying in video mode via the mini usb cable and i'm not getting anything using the same webcam set up on the EOS R. Thanks.

*No worries, Ive got it working now. Not sure what the issue was before, it just started working this time. I did a 6 hour Zoom meeting yesterday on two LPE6n batteries in the EOS R and the camera wasn't anything more than body temperature. It certainly has no heat problems with extensive video. I'll keep an eye on the 5D3, I suspect it won't be as cool running over long periods.


----------



## rmkunihiro (May 18, 2020)

So when are you planning on having it for Macs?


----------



## kennybroh (May 18, 2020)

It seems to work well with my R and 5DS R except for one thing perhaps someone can help me with. In Zoom if I rotate the camera 90 degrees to get a vertical orientation, the video in Zoom stays horizontal so it is sideways and I can't see how to rotate it.

Any ideas?


----------

